# [Solved] http frontend for ftp

## grooveman

Hi.

I have an FTP server for customers to upload large files.  I would love to put a simple web-based GUI front-end on it to make it easier to use.

I have used Gollem before (part of the Horde suite), and I really like it, but it does not have a progress bar.  End-users are apt to think their file has completed transfer before it actually has.  I have had users complain about this in the past, which is why I no longer use gollem.  They have no indicator as to how long the transfer may take, or how far along in the transfer they are.  Many disconnect, and the receiver is left with a corrupt, incomplete file.

I have noticed there is a project called Open Upload at source forge... but this looks like it is a bit over-kill for our needs. And I really want something that will allow for me to put authentication on the ftp server (not sure if it does that).  Customers still may choose to transfer via sftp with a client, and I don't want to have to manage two accounts for them each.

I noticed a program called wingftp, which, although being quite ugly, does what I need it to do -- but it is way overpriced for us.

I am not a programmer, and my time as an admin/manager is at a premium, so I really don't want to hack something together.  Does anyone know a good, simple tool for this?

Thank you.

 :Smile: 

G

----------

## grooveman

Wow... that certainly is disappointing...    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## geki

well, just found the following on a second search,

there is a php/ajax based ftp client you can integrate into your webserver, with an active upstream. see:

http://www.monstaftp.com/demo.php

https://github.com/monstaftp/Monsta-FTP

looks like it is easy to get a basic setup running.

----------

## grooveman

You know what... that looks like an FTP client.  I don't know if that will do what I need.  I will have to try it... I certainly do not want the end-user to worry about the IP address of the server.  If I can force it to load the server IP, it might just work though...

Thanks.

G

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> I have an FTP server for customers to upload large files. I would love to put a simple web-based GUI front-end on it to make it easier to use. 

  I wonder who's problem you want to solve with this. AFAIR windows supports FTP in it's network folders (or whatever they call it) tool so basicaly all one would have to do is open the link using IE. On linux well integrated support for FTP isn't uncommon either.

Finaly, if you want to use web browser, why not send those files over HTTP with a html-based form? If you feel like doing some server-side scripting (and maybe some js, not sure if it would be needed) you might even consider making those uploads restartable

----------

## geki

well, how should a web frontend to a server look like?

a web frontend (from a user perspective) is just a (server-side) client to the server.

remember, how does a web frontend to a database server(i.e.: php <-> mysql) look like?  :Wink: 

if you had read the github page, you would have known about the configuration setting for a fixed server address.

and with a little hacking one can easily hide the server address if the framework does not do it automagically.

and surely there needs to be little work done for...

a) seamless integration into your website.

b) security testing for XSS etc, pp... I am no security expert.

c) questions about licensing and copyright notice and such...

no idea what a business has to cover and how.

----------

## grooveman

 *szatox wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I have an FTP server for customers to upload large files. I would love to put a simple web-based GUI front-end on it to make it easier to use.   I wonder who's problem you want to solve with this. AFAIR windows supports FTP in it's network folders (or whatever they call it) tool so basicaly all one would have to do is open the link using IE. On linux well integrated support for FTP isn't uncommon either.
> 
> Finaly, if you want to use web browser, why not send those files over HTTP with a html-based form? If you feel like doing some server-side scripting (and maybe some js, not sure if it would be needed) you might even consider making those uploads restartable

 

Szatox, thanks for your reply.

They cannot use IE, because I'm only allowing encrypted communications between the host and the rest of the world.

They would still be welcome to use any other FTP client that want, that supports FTP over ssl or SFTP, but I'm trying to accommodate end-users who not so savvy, and keep service calls to a minimum.

I'm also trying to avoid having to do any server-side scripting.  I know the user base, and the scope creep would be too much, and I don't have the time.

So, I need a front-end.  The afore mentioned suggestion may or may not work, I haven't yet had any time to look at it in depth.

Thanks.

G

----------

## grooveman

 *geki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if you had read the github page, you would have known about the configuration setting for a fixed server address.
> 
> and with a little hacking one can easily hide the server address if the framework does not do it automagically.
> ...

 

Hi Geki,

Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for your input.

I saw it, but I don't know what the end-user experience would be.  There isn't a lot out there on the subject, and I haven't had the time yet to delve into this.  I'm just going to have to try it... but getting the time to do so is the hard part.  Probably be a couple weeks before I can squeeze it in...

I also wanted to keep the thread going to see if there are any other alternatives out there that people have experience with.

Thanks.

G

----------

## grooveman

Ok!

It turns out that monsta is exactly what I'm looking for!  It is ridiculously easy to set up too... I was expecting more of a fight.  Still a few bugs in it, however, but I don't think it is a deal killer... I expect they will be ironed-out over time.

Thanks Geki!

G

----------

